# respray required



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

I need to get my front bumper respray and im looking for a decent place in glasgow. Arnold Clark Accident Repair in Paisley have quoted me £276. I can easily spend £200 but im thinking is there a place around glasgow that anyone has had a respray done from before that they recomend? ALso what do you think about the price? for £276 can I get more done from another place i.e front bumper and the car touched up, or car bonet re laquered...

cheers


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i wouldnt be bothering with re laquering, that wont solve any of your issues.

i would be trying frames in milngavie or eastend coachworks on dumbarton.

or if you want you could give caledonia a shout. he has been dabbling in the painting recently doing a top job on his new vxr bumper for his vectra. that would be worth a shout as he is very good


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

JMS Autoshop in Glasgow Road in paisley is who im sending all my bodywork to atm. Guy is really good and really cheap. Can provide pics of his work if wanted. He's doing all my custom bodywork and has done loads to my mates polo gti

07771578687 and ask for James, mention ekcruise and you should get a discount.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Touch Ups have been getting really get reviews from what ive heard!


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

st coachworks quoted me 300 for my bonnet and bumper, heard good storys form them

actaylorcoachworks.co.uk/contact.html sprayed the side of my old astra 4 years ago and its still looking good.

just got my bonnet and bumper resprayed this week, 110 lol its not the very very best job its about 92% perfect, im happy with it guy even properly rotaryed it not a single swirl mark lol


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandro said:


> Touch Ups have been getting really get reviews from what ive heard!


touchups are my second choice now, was actually out speaking to them today. They welded a bonnet which has started to crack but fair doos to them there fixing it free of charge.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Markatr said:


> JMS Autoshop in Glasgow Road in paisley is who im sending all my bodywork to atm. Guy is really good and really cheap. Can provide pics of his work if wanted. He's doing all my custom bodywork and has done loads to my mates polo gti
> 
> 07771578687 and ask for James, mention ekcruise and you should get a discount.


cool stuff- will give him a try. does he guarantee his work? think it takes about 3 months or so for defects to start showing up proper esp on red paint. Pic of my car here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7813&d=1240612756


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Gstraw said:


> cool stuff- will give him a try. does he guarantee his work? think it takes about 3 months or so for defects to start showing up proper esp on red paint. Pic of my car here.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7813&d=1240612756


yes mate if you want directions to his unit let me know. Do you know neil with the gti? His username is sorted on strathy? It was his car he did aswell.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Markatr said:


> JMS Autoshop in Glasgow Road in paisley is who im sending all my bodywork to atm. Guy is really good and really cheap. Can provide pics of his work if wanted. He's doing all my custom bodywork and has done loads to my mates polo gti
> 
> 07771578687 and ask for James, mention ekcruise and you should get a discount.


could you send me pics if you have them mate. I think it would be ideal if you have pics of just panels getting done as with a whole respray, it will all be one colour so will look pretty good but im trying to find a sprayer that can match the existing panels very well as im not doing the whole car 

not sure about neil mate. not even been to strathy before- had an exam next day whern it was on lol same with EKcruise but i heard it was da bomb!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.bebo.com/JmsA1

thats the guys bodyshop bebo page.

Heres the repair when my sister put her cupra into a wall:

Before









During:









After









And you can see my mates polo here:
http://www.neil-f.net/
click the link at the bottom to see the bodywork progress pics.

M.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

firhill motors in ruchill they are pretty cheap and do excellent work :thumb:


----------



## bazb (Dec 5, 2008)

JMS Autoshop are good Guys, I had my car done with them , Tho i have had several problems with them but i will give them a chance to fix it, before i say anythin wron about them,


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

bazb said:


> JMS Autoshop are good Guys, I had my car done with them , Tho i have had several problems with them but i will give them a chance to fix it, before i say anythin wron about them,


cool,
keep me posted on that please as they are not too far from me. Have you had your work done recently then if you are waiting for them to fix it?also what kind of work was it? ful respray or just a panel. I think its harder to do a panel as you need to match the existing paint pretty dam well and i think that requires a lot of skill lol.


----------

